# How Convenient!



## EXQEX9 (Jul 6, 2008)

A little place to put an ice-breaker thread. Thats cool.

Anywho...Hey, im EX! I'll be in college at the end of the summer and will be studying to become a Production audio Engineer and eventually a sound designer.

I hope I have a good long stay here!


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to CB EX,

stick around and ask lots of questions. we don't want you becoming and ex....member


----------



## Van (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Sorry to take so long to respond, but Life got in the way. I'll be ablsolutely no help in the Sound world whatsoever. Any other questions I'll be happy to help with. 
Ask what you want, answer what you can.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 7, 2008)

Im not much more help, but controlbooth is a community with a large amount of knowlage so if you ask someone probably knows the answer. Just remember the more detail the easier it is to help you out


----------



## whathappenswhen (Jul 7, 2008)

ahah yeah you'll do better than me on sound so be happy
although i could say that hughesie is a pretty good sound engineer himself
better ears than me anyway
hope u have fun here


----------

